
Print HTML with Paged.js - tarball
https://www.pagedmedia.org/pagedjs-sneak-peeks/
======
KevinDonnot
1\. This initiative is vital to contemporary book design which suffers from a
total monopole owned by Adobe.

2\. Book designers and digital UI designers are two distinct jobs which need
to overlap to go further: designing books with code, include in print design
what we learnt from the Web, transmit typographic culture to the digital
designers eye, etc.

Long life Paged.js!

(until browsers finally support W3C specs for paged print, CSS-Regions and
others)

